# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CNC control >  Xin hỗ trợ Scale File NC bằng Mach3

## vuminhbao

Như tiêu đề , ACE ai rành về Mach3 , có thể cho minh xin 1 ít hướng dẫn sử dụng Mach3 về scale tỉ lệ của file NC  , VD : Phôi của NC ban đầu là 500x1000 , giờ mình muốn scale Phôi nó lên 1000x2000 thì phải làm sao , mong được sự hỗ trợ của ACE trong Diễn Đàn

----------


## emptyhb

Tăng steper của cả 2 trục X, Y lên 2 lần. Nếu muốn cả Z thì chỉnh cả Z.

----------


## CKD

Mach3 có hổ trợ scale mà, không cần phải chỉnh chi cho mệt cả. Có 2 cách:
1. Thao tác trực tiếp với giao diện chuẩn Mach3.
- Phía sau mỗi DRO trục tọa độ (số hiển thị tọa độ) các bạn sẽ thấy mục Scale, mặc định là 1. Bạn click vào và eidit thành 2 xong enter. Đèn hiệu từ đen sẽ chuyển sang xanh.
- Tương tự với các trục khác.

2. Thao tác với lệnh Gcode chèn trực tiếp trong file hoặc qua cửa sổ MDI.
- Dùng G51 X~ Y~ Z~ A~ B~ C~ với XYZABC là tên các trục, ~ là tỷ lệ scale. VD G51 X2 Y2 Z2
- Dùng G50 để reset scale về 1.0

----------

haignition, suu_tam

----------


## suu_tam

MACH thì em không biết nhưng nếu V5 thì đơn giản ạ.
Trong NCSTUDI V5 phần cài đặt giữ Ctrl+Alt+Shift + nháy đúp chụp vào Manchine sẽ ra bảng setup. Trong đó có mục Zoom_And_Mirror_Aspect để chọn cho từng trục.

----------

CKD

----------


## khangscc

> Tăng steper của cả 2 trục X, Y lên 2 lần. Nếu muốn cả Z thì chỉnh cả Z.


Ủa bác ơi bác có nhằm không ạ ? em hoang mang quá chưa hiểu chổ này

----------


## CKD

Scale up 2x thì tăng 2 lần, cái này không nhầm đâu  :Smile: . Nhưng cách làm đúng nhất vẫn là:
- dùng lệnh Scale trong GCode - G50/51.
- dùng config trên Creen Mach3 (như trên) có thể reset qua lệnh G50.
- dùng config như cách bác suu_tam hướng dẫn với NCStudio.

Ngoài ra Mach3 còn hổ trợ các GCode khác để mirror, rotation code mà không cần phải can thiệp vào config máy.

----------


## TLT

> Scale up 2x thì tăng 2 lần, cái này không nhầm đâu . Nhưng cách làm đúng nhất vẫn là:
> - dùng lệnh Scale trong GCode - G50/51.
> - dùng config trên Creen Mach3 (như trên) có thể reset qua lệnh G50.
> - dùng config như cách bác suu_tam hướng dẫn với NCStudio.
> 
> Ngoài ra Mach3 còn hổ trợ các GCode khác để mirror, rotation code mà không cần phải can thiệp vào config máy.


Chạy MIRRO thì làm sao hả bạn ?

----------

